# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  Weekend on Saba

## phil62

P1010493.JPG

In January, Winair announced limited direct flights from St Barth to Saba. The schedule is to leave SBH at 9:30 AM on Friday, and return at 5:30 PM on Sunday, giving you 3 full days on the Island. The flight only takes 15 minutes, and the landing on Saba is quite interesting because the runway is only about 1100 feet compared to about 2000 feet on SBH. 

We were joined on our adventure by Rosita and Jean-Paul, their friend Charlie who just built a house on the Island, and our taxi driver, Wayne, who instantly became our new best friend, and transported us all around the Island. 

We stayed at the Queen's Gardens Resort, which sits at an elevation of about 1200 feet. I found a 2 night package on their website that included a 2 room suite with a Jacuzzi, airport transfers, full Breakfast, and a massage. The ambiance was extremely nice, the staff was great, including a bartender who boasted that he poured 27 different Gins from around the world. We did our best to sample them all, but sadly ran out of time. One caution, though, if you don't like, or have trouble with steps, this is not the place to go. Our room was about 4 flights up from the restaurant deck. 

Saba is shaped like a volcanic cone. There are very few spots that are level and the roads twist and turn as they wind their way up and down the mountain. Driving there is definitely not for the feint of heart. BTW, the roads were actually hand built by the inhabitants after Dutch engineers said it couldn't be done. It took over 40 years to complete the entire system, and now the Dutch government is pitching in by re-surfacing some of the oldest sections.   

The Island itself is very peaceful and quiet, and we found the entire experience very relaxing. Winair says that they will keep the current direct flights until April or May, and then evaluate to see if it makes financial sense to continue. We hope they do and would not hesitate to make the trip again next year. 

I put a little slideshow together. Click here to see it.

Phil

----------


## KevinS

It sounds wonderful, and the photos are great.  The 4 flights of stairs, not so much.

Nicely done!

----------


## amyb

There are other hotels and inns on Saba. Phil really picked a winner when he chose Queen's Gardens.. Our request for a  king size bed and jacuzzi and VIEW, got us to a room on the upper floors. There are rooms not as many flights up, but most rooms require climbing steps.

----------


## GMP62

What a lovely weekend you all had! Saba looks so quaint and inviting...loved the photos. Thanks for sharing your excursion with us all!

----------


## cec1

Sounds charming . . . with pictures to prove it!  Thanks for the Trip Report!  An annual return also sounds like a good idea (next year -- restaurant reviews!).

I landed on Saba one time . . . probably about 1983.  It was a WinAir flight in a four passenger plane . . . taking me to San Juan after WinAir had cancelled me out of three prior flights to St. Maarten (the object was to catch-up with my Eastern Airline departure from SJU to JFK).  One other passenger was a very young "backpacker," whom we dropped on Saba.  I clearly recall both the landing and takeoff . . . the latter being even more exciting than the former.  As we left the end of the runway -- at a cliff -- there was a sudden, momentary drop of the plane toward the sea.  Sitting next to the pilot, he had warned me to "hold on!"  Never to be forgotten!

----------


## phil62

> Sounds charming . . . with pictures to prove it!  Thanks for the Trip Report!  An annual return also sounds like a good idea (next year -- restaurant reviews!).
> 
> I landed on Saba one time . . . probably about 1983.  It was a WinAir flight in a four passenger plane . . . taking me to San Juan after WinAir had cancelled me out of three prior flights to St. Maarten (the object was to catch-up with my Eastern Airline departure from SJU to JFK).  One other passenger was a very young "backpacker," whom we dropped on Saba.  I clearly recall both the landing and takeoff . . . the latter being even more exciting than the former.  As we left the end of the runway -- at a cliff -- there was a sudden, momentary drop of the plane toward the sea.  Sitting next to the pilot, he had warned me to "hold on!"  Never to be forgotten!



The food was surprisingly good. First night at our hotel, I had a grilled lobster which was quite good. There was a limited menu, but enough choice so that everyone found something. No complaints, and all plates went back to the kitchen clean. Each morning I enjoyed a full American Breakfast that included eggs, bacon, sausages, juice, coffee, and toast. Also offered was an English Breakfast that featured Eggs Benedict, plus everything else.

We went to the hotels sister French restaurant the second night, and that was quite good as well. I opted for steak [big surprise], but the menu was fairly diverse, and once again, everyone found something that they enjoyed.

Overall, the food was not SBH caliber but was non the less enjoyable and satisfying. 

Phil

----------


## kent1994

Thanks for sharing Amy and Phil. Loved the photos!

----------


## ShariLynn

Thanks for sharing. Looks like a great little adventure!

----------


## marybeth

Beautiful pictures and it sounds like a lovely trip. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## julianne

Thanks, Phil. Great slide show. Looks as if you were "on top of the world"!

----------


## tim

Thanks for the trip report.  Saba is a place I've always wanted to visit.  I did land there by "mistake" one time, and it was quite an experience.

----------


## Peter NJ

Looks amazing thanks for sharing

----------


## amyb

Peter, it was a wonderful excursion. If Winnair offers the direct flight  next year, we would do it again. Delightful change of scene.

----------


## BND

Phil and Amy!  Obviously you two had a delightful experience--made all the better with Rosita and Jean-Paul as traveling companions.  And, thanks for posting the slideshow.  It would be a fun trip to make this summer if Winnair still offers the direct flights.

----------


## amyb

It was the direct flight that made it doable. A fun side trip to a charming destination.

----------

